# Alternative zu Helix



## Corny80 (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo!
Ich würde gerne in meine letzte Kammer (vor dem Auslauf) etwas anderes als Helix reintun. 
Habt ihr da eine gute Alternative parat? Filterbürsten oder ähnliches? Irgendetwas, was ich einfach nur reintun kann, ohne es "einzusperren" oder in einen Filtersack tun muss, denn der verdreckt nach ein paar Tagen sowieso von außen.
Viele Grüße, Corny


----------



## dizzzi (19. Mai 2019)

Filterschwämme


----------



## Zacky (19. Mai 2019)

Japanmatte


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Mai 2019)

Rolexuhren


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Mai 2019)

Blödmann!
Wieder diese ...dämlichen Kommentare.


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Mai 2019)

@ corny80 
Was gefällt dir denn an Helix nicht?


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Japanmatte



Nimm das!
Denke du hast immer noch den 3-Kammerfilter ?


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Mai 2019)

Rolexuhren gehen wirklich zur Besiedelung in der Biostufe.
Hat auch mal Erwähnung im MK Blog gefunden.
Und natürlich bin ich ein Blödmann......sonst würde ich ja ausser diesen Ausrutscher immer für alle zufriedenstellend antworten.
Und...natürlich den Fragenden wie so oft...darum bitten die gesamte Filteranlage vorzustellen.
Dazu die Teichgrösse... Besatz...Futterreintrag.

Aus diesen Anhaltspunkten heraus kann der Blödmann dann einen Tip geben, wieviel m2 Oberfläche man für die Nitrifkkation in der Biostufe bereitstellen sollte.

Und dann...kann der Blödmann auch wieder Tips geben, mit welchem Bioträger bei wieviel vorhandener Oberfläche so eine Biokammer bestückt werden kann.

Leider muss man als Blödmann auch zugeben, das Uhrenhersteller sich sehr bedeckt halten mit den Oberflächenangaben.

Schönen Sonntag noch.


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Blödmann!
> Wieder diese ...dämlichen Kommentare.


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Blödmann!
> Wieder diese ...dämlichen Kommentare.


Warum das? Worüber man schlussendlich Filtert ist vollkommen egal. 
Was entscheidend ist,  ist die Frage wie gut erreiche damit das Ziel. 
Und bei manchen Filtermaterialien erscheinen mir dir Rolex auch noch die billigere Wahl zu sein 

Aber ich versuche mal deine Aussage zu verstehen. 
Es geht dir nicht um den Abau bzw die Umwandlung von giftigen in ungiftige Bestandteile sonder eher um eine Feinfilterung?
Diese sollte jedoch leicht zu reinigen sein da am ende deiner jetzigen Filterung noch viele feine Bestandteile ankommen. 
Soweit richtig?

Und darum kann ich Thorsten nur recht geben. 
Stell dein jetziges Filterkonzept noch mal ausgiebig mit Bildern vor und definiere deine Wünsche genauer.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Mai 2019)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich würde gerne in meine letzte Kammer (vor dem Auslauf) etwas anderes als Helix reintun.
> Habt ihr da eine gute Alternative parat? Filterbürsten oder ähnliches? Irgendetwas, was ich einfach nur reintun kann, ohne es "einzusperren" oder in einen Filtersack tun muss, denn der verdreckt nach ein paar Tagen sowieso von außen.
> Viele Grüße, Corny



Wenn in der letzten Kammer so viel Dreck ankommt, dann stimmt die Vorfilterung nicht.
Und daran würde ich pers. zuerst  etwas ändern....

__ Hel-x ab 17er aufwärts wäre vielleicht die am einfachsten zu reinigende Variante.

Aber dazu muss wohl ein Gitter oder Gitterrohr vor den Auslauf.
Was kein Hexenwerk ist.

Alle Kommentare hierzu im allgemeinen,  weil die jetzige Teich- znd Filtersituation mir unbekannt ist.

Bei mir scheint die Sonne...ich bin im Teich unterwegs....


----------



## Corny80 (19. Mai 2019)

Ok ich mach mal ein paar Fotos. 
Dass vorne so viel Dreck ankommt, liegt wohl daran, dass einige meiner Schwämme nicht perfekt in die 2 vorigen Filterkammern passen, hatte sie ein Tick zu schmal ausgeschnitten, dadurch fließt natürlich etwas Wasser durch die Lücken. Müsste ich mir die diversen Schwämme (10er bis 60er) nochmal bestellen und dann sehr grob ausschneiden und sie reinquetschen, so dass kein Millimeter Lücke entsteht. Perfekt passt momentan nur der allererste Schwamm (10er).


----------



## samorai (19. Mai 2019)

Schwaemme sind unter Vorfilter nicht geeignet.


----------



## Corny80 (19. Mai 2019)

Hier ein paar Fotos


----------



## samorai (19. Mai 2019)

Da passt bestimmt noch ein Bürsten IBC (1000L) dazwischen.
So etwas hat sogar Vorzüge, denn baut sich in den Schwämmen vielleicht mal eine Biologie auf und die Reinigungsintervalle verlängern sich.
3 Bürsten sind Nonsens, 56 ne Macht.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Mai 2019)

Es geht natürlich auch mit alternativen Füllkörpern  (kaldnes z. B.). Ich würde diese auf keinen Fall in einen Filtersack einsperren, so läuft das fast gar nicht bis schlecht. Wenn Du Zulauf und Auslauf der Kammer mit einem Gitter gegen das Herausspülen sicherst, sollte es passen.


----------



## Corny80 (19. Mai 2019)

Das mit dem Gitter am Auslauf würde ich gerne machen, aber wie klemme ich das daran?


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo Corny,
kannst Du von innen ein Rohr in den Auslauf stecken? Dann könntest Du das Gitter am Rohr befestigen.


----------



## Corny80 (22. Mai 2019)

Ja das könnte gehen. Und was für ein Gitter sollte ich da nehmen?


----------



## Wanderra (22. Mai 2019)

Moin
Ich habe dafür ein Alu Lochblech verwendet, kannst du so ziemlich in allen Größen (Auf die Lochgröße achten) bei e....y kaufen!

Gruß Jens


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Mai 2019)

Löcher sind doof, ich hab Schlitze.


----------



## Mushi (22. Mai 2019)

... und geringen Wasserstand?


----------



## samorai (22. Mai 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Löcher sind doof, ich hab Schlitze.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 207731




Rohr sitzt über den Flansch, das ist besser wie einstecken, mehr Flow.


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Mai 2019)

Rate mal, wieviel Schlitz bei normalem Wasserstand zu sehen ist?

Bei Normal steht das Wasser genau an der Oberkante beider Ausläufe links. Auf dem Bild ist die UVC noch nicht installiert, darum der Stopfen.

@alle
HT-Stopfen haben den Vorteil, daß sie nicht untergehen. KG macht das nämlich.


----------



## Corny80 (22. Mai 2019)

Das mit den Schlitzen sieht gut aus. Wie genau nennt sich das Teil, was du in den Auslauf gesteckt hast? Damit ich es evtl. online bestellen kann.


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Mai 2019)

KG-Rohr! Nicht gekauft, Bastelstunde.

Ringsherum anzeichen, an den Schlitzenden Löcher bohren und mit der Stichsäge aussägen. Mit Raspel und Feile nacharbeiten.
Von einem KG-Deckel den Kreis abschneiden und auf das Rohrende kleben.
Die Schlitze sind 1 mm schmaler als das zurückgehaltene Medium.

Schlitze haben die Vorteil, daß sie sich nicht zusetzen. Liegt ein Helix vor einem Loch einer Lochplatte, bischen Biomasse dazwischen, ist es schon fast dicht.
Diese Rohre habe ich auch in meiner Absetzkammer mit breiteren Schlitzen. Da bleiben sogar die Fadenalgen hängen. Zum Reinigen kurz im Wasser spülen und sauber.

In den Bildern sieht man deutlich, wie z.B. Algen die Löcher zusetzen können.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Mai 2019)

Hallo Corny,
ich hab' mir ein Stück "Laubschutzgitter" im Baumarkt gekauft, und dieses mit Kabelbindern zylinderförmig zusammengebunden, schau' mal hier:






.
ist zwar nicht billig, aber die 2 m reichen gleich für mehrere Ansaugungen bzw. Abläufe.


----------



## Corny80 (23. Mai 2019)

Stichsäge hab ich nicht und bin auch nicht so der Tüftler hehe aber das mit dem Laubschutzgitter traue ich mir zu. 
https://www.haga-kunststoffzaun.de/...MIlffgsZqw4gIVDM-yCh3NmwH4EAkYAyABEgJ1L_D_BwE
Also das hier z.B., oder?


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Mai 2019)

Genau das ist es .


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Mai 2019)

Corny80 schrieb:


> Das mit den Schlitzen sieht gut aus. Wie genau nennt sich das Teil, was du in den Auslauf gesteckt hast? Damit ich es evtl. online bestellen kann.



Ist glaube ich einfach für Dich:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/272768817172?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Corny80 (24. Mai 2019)

Das sieht am einfachsten aus, aber ich habe eine andere Idee. Ich schneide mir ein passendes Stück aus meiner Medienauflage raus und klebe das dann mit Innotec an den Auslauf.  Müsste klappen, falls nicht, bestelle ich mir das Teil bei Ebay.


----------



## teichinteressent (24. Mai 2019)

Dann passiert genau das, was ich oben genannt habe.
Mit relativ hohem Druck wird das Helix gegen den Auslauf gedrückt und legt sich dicht an. Etwas Schlamm und die Strömung wird immer geringer.
Mit einer starken Belüftung kannst du dem gegensteuern.

Wird der Auslauf auf den Umfang des Rohres verteilt, hast du ein Vielfaches an Fläche. Druck geringer, Strömung geringer und würde sich erst nach sehr langer Zeit zusetzen.


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo Corny!
Es geht wie du es vor hast, nur die Belüftung sollte dann direkt unter den Abfluss liegen.
Der Abfluss bleibt dann frei. 
Eventuell in halber Höhe, sonst reißt den Abrieb vom __ Hel-x in den nächsten Filter mit.
Nachteil es entstehen ruhige Zonen wo das Hel-x nicht bewegt wird.

Dieses Jahr habe ich das Hel-x durch Japan Matten ersetzt, ein LH bringt den Sauerstoff und gleichzeitig den Flow.
Ich bin sozusagen zur der alten Schule zurück gegangen. 
Ich kann nicht meckern,  einem Garten Teich kann man eh nicht so gut haendeln wie ein Koi - Becken. 
Die Filter - Kette besteht aus TF - BÜRSTEN - Japan Matten. 

Meiner Ansicht macht sich das Hel-x im Riesler viel besser.


----------



## Corny80 (27. Mai 2019)

Also müsste ich dann meine beiden Belüfterplatten unter den Auslauf an die Wände tun, damit das __ Hel-x nicht gegen den Auslauf gedrückt wird.


----------



## Corny80 (27. Mai 2019)

Oder wäre sowas hier besser als eine Platte?
https://www.amazon.de/Angel-Aqua-Be...way&sprefix=belüfterpla,aps,158&sr=8-14-spell


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2019)

Damit schafft ihr nur was,  wenn die Saugleistung beim 110 Rohr nur um 1000 L/h liegt.
Anderfalls ist das bestreben zum Einlauf zu gelangen viel zu groß als das da die Luftbläschen was bewirken auf dauer.
Noch dazu werden diese wo möglich auch noch mit ins Rohr gezogen


----------



## samorai (27. Mai 2019)

Halbe Höhe, und na klar werden die Luftblasen teilweise mit eingezogen, na und.
Hier ist es ein LH ohne Rohr .
Es funktioniert und hatte es ein paar Jahre, bis ich auf Bürsten umgestellt habe. 
Denn die halten den Dreck, im Gegensatz zum beluefteten __ Hel-x gibt es eine Menge Abrieb, der aber leicht haendelbar ist.


----------



## Corny80 (30. Mai 2019)

Ok. Ich versuche es mal so: Kann es dann ja immer noch mal ändern.
Soll ich mir dann mal diesen Zylinder für die Belüftung bestellen und den auf halbe Höhe hängen?


----------



## samorai (30. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte einen 200 derter "Teller" drin, angeschlossen war eine 60 ger Hailea in einem 300l Fass.
Verbindung 9mm Luftschlauch.


----------



## samorai (31. Mai 2019)

Diese hier


----------



## samorai (31. Mai 2019)

Oder Bierkiste!


----------



## Corny80 (1. Juni 2019)

Ok. Hab es seit heute Abend am laufen. Leider bewegt sich durch den einen Teller längst nicht das ganze Helix, sondern vielleicht nur ca. 70 Prozent. Ist das trotzdem ok?


----------



## teichinteressent (1. Juni 2019)

Wie tief hängt dein Teller?
Er muß ja nicht unter allem Helix hängen.


----------



## Corny80 (2. Juni 2019)

Auf halber Höhe unter dem Auslauf, die Stärke reicht halt nicht aus um jedes einzelne Teil zu bewegen.


----------



## samorai (3. Juni 2019)

hier sind noch ein paar Bilder;
  Das 40 ger HT-Rohr ist für die Absaugung (Schlamsauger aufsteckbar)
  Hier fallen mir alle meine Sünden wieder ein.
Das ist so ne Art Spoiler, der hat mir gut gefallen und war bis zu letzt unter den Einlauf.Alles was von links und rechts kam wurde regelrecht weggeschossen. Angefangen hat alles mit zwei Holzbrettchen, so hatte ich den Winkel ermittelt und in PE nachgebaut. Zwei löcher rein Kabelbinder und es war Einbautauglich.
Kehrseite der Sache war, was unter dem Konstrukt war, blieb auch da hängen.

Die 300l Tonne lief mit 50l __ Hel-x am besten, bei 60l-70l wurde das Hel-x doch sehr träge.
Das sind meine Erfahrungen.
Und alles habe ich auch nicht bewegen können, 70 oder 80%, wem stört es, Hauptsache er funktioniert als Biofilter.


----------

